# [EVDL] Thundersky Cycle Life Tests



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is some data for CALB cells over 500 cycles
http://jackrickard.blogspot.com/2010/06/life-in-lifepo4-cycle-life-and.html

Scroll down the page to see the charts.



> Jack Murray <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Has anyone done cycle life tests on thundersky cells?
> > I'm interested in particular at 1c, 2c, 3c.
> > They only spec them at .5c
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't believe Jack Rickard monitors the EVDL any more. You might ask in
the ThunderSky group.

I agree about the extrapolation of the data. It could fall off or taper out.
I'd guess that it is more likely to fall off.



> Jack Murray <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Thanks for the reference.
> > Jack Rickard just published data obtained from the battery salesman,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jack Murray asked:
>> Has anyone done cycle life tests on thundersky cells? I'm interested
>> in particular at 1c, 2c, 3c. They only spec them at 0.5c... Jack
>> Rickard just published data obtained from the battery salesman,
>> but did not do any tests himself, according to what he "typed in".

I'd like to see such data as well. I think we're *all* very interested 
in seeing *independent* life test data, rather than accelerated life 
tests from the manufacturer. I've been lied to far too many times by 
battery salesmen to accept their data without confirmation. :-(



> David Nelson wrote:
> > I agree about the extrapolation of the data. It could fall off or taper out.
> > I'd guess that it is more likely to fall off.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What I'd very much like to see is some real tests on very high 
*charge* rates as it is this issue and the associated lack of 
availability of widely available high power (level 3) chargers which I 
think which is the main obstacle to main stream acceptance of the 
whole EV she-bang. If you can say to people "Yes, drive for 2 hours, 
charge (and have a coffee) for 20 minutes" then that completely 
removes the range issue whether you are planning a long trip or just 
get caught out locally.

TS's spec sheet says 3C charge is OK, what actually happens when you 
do it? Lots of heat? Reduction in cycle life?...

Beyond that, it would be nice to be able to fit the necessary hardware 
to use the chargers in our DIY vehicles. But I guess we have to wait 
for the chargers first - and I'm thinking a Level 3 charger is not 
going to be a DIY option!

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk





> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Jack Murray asked:
> >>> Has anyone done cycle life tests on thundersky cells? I'm interested
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Martin WINLOW <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> 
> > Beyond that, it would be nice to be able to fit the necessary hardware
> ...


----------

